# royal pleco info



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

saw a royal pleco at my lfs today. they want $49.99 US he is about 4 or 5 inches long. would this be worth my money, because they have the tendencay to overprice things. would there be any apecial care involved? thanks


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say it's a pretty good deal. they are around that price on the internet and thats without shipping and the stress it would put ont he fish.


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

scientific nameanaque nigrolineatus

Size: up to 14"

Tend to be a bit territorial with conspecifics so hopefully he would be your only royal. Also likes driftwood to hide under and munch on. Can feed him algea wafers and zucchini,spinach and the like.

You can fin pictures and more info at:

http://planetcatfish.com/core/index.php


----------

